# Settings for Reikan Focal



## RGF (Sep 11, 2014)

I am starting to adjust camera bodies with lenses

Wonder what settings in the preferences are recommended. I tried high strict AF repeatability and found that was problematic.

Any recommendations? After basic tests, what would be recommended next. I got the pro software.


----------



## GreenViper (Sep 11, 2014)

Don't know what your set up was but I can't stress the importance of good light and the correct distances. I originally calibrated my equipment indoors (in winter) with good but clearly insufficient lighting. On purchase of my new 24-70 I re-ran the tests again. This time with the target outside on my decking. Substantially improved consistency and different values, most small differences but larger for my 100-400 which as a F4.5-5.6 lens I am supposing would be more impacted by the previous poor lighting than my 2.8 lenses. Plus of course the longer distances - I could only manage 6m or so inside.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

You might find this post I wrote a while back helpful:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19742.0


----------



## RGF (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> You might find this post I wrote a while back helpful:
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19742.0



Thanks. very helpful. On 70D (my wife's camera) my 70-300 was profiled easily while her 100-400 has caused nothing but problems. I may bring this lens into canon to get them to check it over


----------



## rpt (Sep 12, 2014)

RGF said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > You might find this post I wrote a while back helpful:
> ...


Macguyver's post is perfect! I had problems with my 100-400L too. Some of it was due to insufficient or varying light. So I decided to do all my calibrations at night. I light up the target that is pasted to a piece of plywood with a 500watt light. I also learned quickly not to raise the central column in order to maintain stability.

If these two do not solve your problem, may be take it over to Canon... All the best.


----------



## Valvebounce (Sep 12, 2014)

Hi rpt. 
Was your light a studio light, are they that much more efficient than halogen floods?
I had to use three 500W floodlights like this 
http://quickbit.co.uk/site-lights-task-lights-portable-floodlight 
A twin stand from above left and a single (the same as the link) below right just to get the recommended light level, as recommended by FoCal. I would reinforce that you need the light level they recommend as a minimum in my experience, I was only just above their level. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rpt said:


> Macguyver's post is perfect! I had problems with my 100-400L too. Some of it was due to insufficient or varying light. So I decided to do all my calibrations at night. I light up the target that is pasted to a piece of plywood with a 500watt light. I also learned quickly not to raise the central column in order to maintain stability.
> 
> If these two do not solve your problem, may be take it over to Canon... All the best.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

I'm happy to hear my post was helpful and Graham is right - the more light the better. Also, certain lenses have given me fits as well. My 135 f/2 had to be sent back to Canon for a pricey recalibration before I could calibrate it, but others have required less severe solutions. In many cases just moving the lens a bit closer to the target resolved things for me. Somewhere on their site or in their manual, I read that telephoto lenses can be calibrated closer to the 25x or really at any point beyond the close focus marks on the DOF scale of the lens. 

Try more light and/or moving the 100-400 a bit closer to the target. Also, with long lenses a very stable platform is a must, especially with the 5DIII/1D X which you have to touch to adjust the AFMA.


----------



## rpt (Sep 14, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi rpt.
> Was your light a studio light, are they that much more efficient than halogen floods?
> I had to use three 500W floodlights like this
> http://quickbit.co.uk/site-lights-task-lights-portable-floodlight
> ...


Yup, my halogen light looked like that. Well, without the stand...
No money or use for studio lights. I mainly shoot birds and bugs and flowers and scenery (mostly sunrise/sunset). The halogen is from the time I had a party in the garden 
I kept moving the halogen closer to the target until I got the right light level.


----------

